# Experience Certificate for Canada FSW



## mithunganguly (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi All,
I am intending to apply for Canada FSW Programme. I would like to know if I would require an Experience Certificate, and if yes, is there an agency issuing it or do I have to take it from my current and previous companies.

Any help in this is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Mithun


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
I wonder why would some agency issue certificate for you?
Obviously you have to get from your employers.
Yes you do require certificates.
Good day

Regards,
Ash


----------



## mithunganguly (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Ash. I will get a Employment Verification Letter from my current and previous employer. I guess that should suffice. Please let me know if this is fine for FSW programme.

Regards,
Mithun


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mithunganguly said:


> Hi All,
> I am intending to apply for Canada FSW Programme. I would like to know if I would require an Experience Certificate, and if yes, is there an agency issuing it or do I have to take it from my current and previous companies.
> 
> Any help in this is much appreciated.
> ...




What is an experience certificate?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

According to guidelines on CIC website it is more than enough as long as it covers following,
positon
salary
type of job - full time / part time
number of hours per week
start date
last day

Regards,
Ash



mithunganguly said:


> Thanks Ash. I will get a Employment Verification Letter from my current and previous employer. I guess that should suffice. Please let me know if this is fine for FSW programme.
> 
> Regards,
> Mithun


----------

